# Catfish emergency!



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

What's up guys,
So ever since I got back from Canada, my bronze cory has been acting funny, first swimming at the top and then corkscrewing and flipping. There's obviously something wrong with him, can you help? His buddy died about a month ago if that explains the top swimming. Thanks

Try to reply immediately!


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

My cories will do this if stressed or sick. When sick they seem to spend a lot of time at the top of the tank. The thrashing could mean ick, or some other disease or infection. We need more info though. Is he sickly looking?(thin, pale/dark, splotchy). Is he with other cories? What are his tankmates? Tank size? Heater/filter? Age? Foods? Water changes?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

No, no others. His pal died awhile ago, heater is 100w the filter is under gravel, idk his age we got 3 before and i can't tell them apart, foods are algae tablets and shrimp pellets, approx. 1x a week water changes but i can't see him now, maybe he died


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

What do you mean "Maybe he died". Is there somewhere he could be hiding? Also, you didn't answer about tank size or tankmates.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Home from a trip, do a large water change. Look for the corpse of the other, the ammonia from it could kill the other fish.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

No, he didn't hide ever...even when he had friends...I tried to say it 2x now, all his cory tankmates are dead, tank size in signature, 29g...


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I don't mean other cories, I mean all fish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

